# Why would a guy date



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

a woman with a kid or kids when he can find one who is single? That's like someone giving you a plate of fresh food and you say you'll wait for the leftovers...? I've seen it before, guys who end up being with women who have kids, it happened to my best childhood friend, I was friends with him since elementary to high school and even after high school, but do to him being too social now we aren't friends, he is with a lady that already has 2 kids, so this means he has to take care of his own kid with her PLUS 2 other kids, damn. My own brother married a lady with a kid, and now he has to work hard for his own kid PLUS someone else's kid. Damn. That's like paying double. I heard from my mom he is going to put his kid in private school and also the other kid. It's no wonder why he is working 2 jobs. Plus that lady is pretty smart, if my brother was working at McDonalds I'm sure she wouldnt be with him, she was looking for a guy who had money and my brother has that.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've dated a couple women with kids. If I love the person it doesn't really matter if she has kids. I would rather date someone without kids, but it seems like everyone has children.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Because he likes her? lol
That does seem tough, though.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Kids are like one of my top deal breakers I don't understand it either.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know. I remember my mom dated this one guy who wasn't into women w/ kids, but he ended up being really in love w/ her or something, lol. I guess it just happens.

I should probably add that this guy never really had to be around us, too, though. Haha.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well because they fell in love?

Also some guys don't mind settling down quicker than others and stepfathers many times become close to their stepchildren.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe because he likes her??


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

It's an option for people who don't view other people as things that can exist in states of "new" and "used", just not an ideal choice because integrating families can be hard on top of a new relationship. Starting families shouldn't be taken lightly, but separation and unexpected pregnancies happen.

If you marry a woman without kids, is "leftovers" how you're going to view her after she has a child? Are those the terms you want the world to look at your wife and daughters in - something to be depleted to a state of no value by men?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

No idea. If you're an older guy then whatever, but as a younger guy why would you want to be saddled with that extra responsibility? I don't get it.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Never understood it either.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why would a woman date a man who smokes?
> 
> See what I did there? I took something I find to be a big turn off and assumed everyone should care about it just as much as I do.


Another funny thing is that the men, in his examples, had kids of their own, too. Yet he didn't ask why a woman would want a man with a kids.

People fall in love OP. Maybe you'll experience that someday.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why would a woman date a man who smokes?
> 
> See what I did there?


Yes... However the fact is more people would date a smoker (even if they are a non smoker) than someone with kids.

Some people totally hate smokers but wont mind dating them because of other factors like most smokers will give up, the smoker could not smoke around them and things like that.

Actually I smoke and the majority of my girlfriends have been non smokers who seriously hate smoking. So for most people it's not as significant as dating a single parent who can't just "give up" their kids or not have them around when you meet them.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Everyone should care if their partner smokes. That's disgusting (stinky breath) and you'll end up passively smoking. A totally valid reason for not dating someone. And it does boggle my mind how people can date smokers.


+1.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Because women are just like dinner options.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why would a woman date a man who smokes?


Cigarettes: He could be an indie/grunge musician.
Pipe: He could be a professor or an old-timey business executive.
Something stronger: He could be mayor of a major Canadian city :um

On topic though..
I can understand why some would be hesitant to date someone who has children, if for example they didn't want children themselves or if they wanted some but didn't have any and the potential date didn't want more.
But there's nothing bad about people who have children, so aside from some 'practical' considerations, I don't see why it'd be reason to reject them.
The dating world can be hard for single parents though, so I wish people would be more willing to give them a chance. Then again, I wish people would just give more people a chance more generally *ahem* :tiptoe


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i wouldn't mind dating a woman who has kids if i liked her... not a smoker though, ew.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your post is also very insulting in parts, I bet a lot of guys date women who have kids now given how many couples end up divorced/broken up even when they have children.


It's still a major turn off and one thing I really hate about society. It's also a reason I personally don't see myself ever having children as being a weekend dad or paying child support or even if I had the kids and the mom was the weekend parent, it seems like something I don't want my potential child to experience. But growing up it seemed like MOST kids I was around came from broken homes like that.



> I wonder if women ever consider men to be used up. Probably no where near as much as I hear guys talking about that kind of thing.


I never understood why women don't consider men with kids to be used up. I would pass up on dating a woman I got along with if she had a kid. Or most likely once I found out she had a kid(s) I would lose all interest before reaching the point of emotional attachment.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i would never marry someone who already had kids. plus having to deal with the ex, no thank you!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I might get w/ someone w/ kids if I was older and really saw no other better options, but as of right now no way do I want that. Having to deal w/ an ex is something I don't want, either.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

My coworker is engaged with a chick who is pregnant. He says it's his but i don't think it is because she cheated on him and he took her back smh. He's 21 and she's 20/21 too lol. He only makes $9 an hour and doesn't even have a car. Fail all the way around


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Come on. OP, you're my age, never dated, and a virgin. You can't really afford to be picky like this.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Hadron said:


> If you had two identical candidates, one with kids and one without, anyone would go for the one without.


Not all the time. Some women (with kids) won't date a man without kids because she assumes men without kids won't understand that kids come first.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

tea111red said:


> I might get w/ someone w/ kids if I was older and really saw no other better options, but as of right now no way do I want that. Having to deal w/ an ex is something I don't want, either.


This.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Come on. OP, you're my age, never dated, and a virgin. You can't really afford to be picky like this.


Better for him to stay single than to date someone with young kids I'd say.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I know right. Why give yourself the chance to fall in love with someone who has children. So many negatives.

1. You'll love the kids but never as much as your own.
2. You'll probably fork out thousands of dollars on her kids only to perhaps get dumped down the track.
3. The kids can use the "i don't have to listen to you... you're not my father!" card on you.
4. Leaving the relationship can be real hard because you'll become emotionally attached to the kids.
5. The kids might resent you because they see you as the reason their real daddy isn't around.
6. You aren't the number 1 person in her life. It's her kids and then you are maybe number 3 or 4 or 5. If they were your own kids then it's much easier to accept this but the fact that their not yours makes it more difficult to be low on the totem pole and to not have as much of her time and attention as you'd like.
7. Life revolves around the kids. Expect disappointments and cancelled plans.
8. Interruptions during intimacy.
9. If you marry and end up divorcing, I think you might have to pay child support. Imagine having to pay child support for a child that isn't yours. O.M.G!!!

And the list goes on.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

So a woman who has a child is like week-old pizza? 
This might be a crazy idea, but perhaps he actually likes her and her kid(s). Weird, huh?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

> Why would a guy date a woman with a kid or kids when he can find one who is single?


 That's just it. The older you get, the more likely you are to meet a single parent.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Having kids does make the relationship more complicated but to say girls with kids are "leftovers" is bloody rude.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

prettyful said:


> i would never marry someone who already had kids. plus having to deal with the ex, no thank you!


Exactly. There is just extra baggage you bring into the relationship.

By no means do I think anyone man or woman is used up. I just think if you are single and never had children then there are millions of young, attractive, single people out there who you can start a fresh family with, without the drama of being a step parent, the ex, the emotional issue of your significant other with their ex, etc.

If someone still wants to be in a relationship with someone who has a child, I think that's fine. You just have to be prepared to handle what comes with that. I just think it's better to look for someone who doesn't have kids if you don't have any of your own.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope that everyone in this thread falls madly in love with someone who's got kids, just to **** with their intellectuallizing.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I never understood why women don't consider men with kids to be used up. I would pass up on dating a woman I got along with if she had a kid. Or most likely once I found out she had a kid(s) I would lose all interest before reaching the point of emotional attachment.


Lol you are kidding me dude. The way you carry on here you'd get emotionally attached to the first girl that gave you some attention and that you felt a connection with even if she had kids. I may sound harsh but it's the truth. And the truth of the matter is you wouldn't have a clue what you would do in this situation.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Lol you are kidding me dude. The way you carry on here you'd get emotionally attached to the first girl that gave you some attention and that you felt a connection with even if she had kids. I may sound harsh but it's the truth. And the truth of the matter is you wouldn't have a clue what you would do in this situation.


I may have a strong desire to have a girlfriend but I don't get attached easily


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I may have a strong desire to have a girlfriend but I don't get attached easily


No dude that's bs. The reason you don't get attached easily is because you only go on a few dates with the same girl. There is no opportunity to get attached.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> a woman with a kid or kids when he can find one who is single? That's like someone giving you a plate of fresh food and you say you'll wait for the leftovers...? I've seen it before, guys who end up being with women who have kids, it happened to my best childhood friend, I was friends with him since elementary to high school and even after high school, but do to him being too social now we aren't friends, he is with a lady that already has 2 kids, so this means he has to take care of his own kid with her PLUS 2 other kids, damn. My own brother married a lady with a kid, and now he has to work hard for his own kid PLUS someone else's kid. Damn. That's like paying double. I heard from my mom he is going to put his kid in private school and also the other kid. It's no wonder why he is working 2 jobs. Plus that lady is pretty smart, if my brother was working at McDonalds I'm sure she wouldnt be with him, she was looking for a guy who had money and my brother has that.


lol, because he can't find one without kids?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's like eating leftovers, people already played with that food, I don't know about you guys but I don't like used food, the fact that other guy already got his semen inside her and some other guy is doing the same is a disgusting thought, vomits


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Lorn said:


> It's an option for people who don't view other people as things that can exist in states of "new" and "used", just not an ideal choice because integrating families can be hard on top of a new relationship. Starting families shouldn't be taken lightly, but separation and unexpected pregnancies happen.
> 
> If you marry a woman without kids, is "leftovers" how you're going to view her after she has a child? Are those the terms you want the world to look at your wife and daughters in - something to be depleted to a state of no value by men?


+1

Thank you for your opinion Y-Y


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> it's like eating leftovers, people already played with that food, I don't know about you guys but I don't like used food, the fact that other guy already got his semen inside her and some other guy is doing the same is a disgusting thought, vomits


So you're only going to sleep with one person in your life, right? Because to do otherwise is disgusting.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Brandeezy said:


> My coworker is engaged with a chick who is pregnant. He says it's his but i don't think it is because she cheated on him and he took her back smh. He's 21 and she's 20/21 too lol. He only makes $9 an hour and doesn't even have a car. Fail all the way around


Sorry to be harsh but your co-worker needs to gtfo out of the relationship. Try to convince him because it seems that she's using him for support and if she cheated on him, then obviously she doesn't truly care about him.

You need to convince him to dump her sorry *** because it's gonna F him up big time.

Now onto the thread discussion, if I dated a chick who's wonderful but then I find out she has a kid, I'd dump her within a millisecond.

I find it disrespectful and offensive because I'm still young and I want my first kid to also be her first kid and start a family. Plus they could turn out to be crazy like the MILF I dated once.

A chick with a kid, no thanks! Ask me in 10 years time if I'm still single and I might say maybe.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> the fact that other guy already got his semen inside her and some other guy is doing the same is a disgusting thought, vomits


I know the image of another guy shooting his baby batter inside her orifaces or on her is gross. The solution: you need to find a virgin. Good luck with that  Unlikely to find them even on SAS. I think you need to become a christian. Then you'll find a nice young innocent virgin and both of you can lose it to each other.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> I just think if you are single and never had children then there are millions of young, attractive, single people out there who you can start a fresh family with, without the drama of being a step parent, the ex, the emotional issue of your significant other with their ex, etc.
> 
> I just think it's better to look for someone who doesn't have kids if you don't have any of your own.


Totall agree with this. If someone is looking to raise a family and doesn't have kids why get into a LTR with someone who already has kids. Nothing like having your own flesh and blood children.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

TheMachine said:


> I want my first kid to also be her first kid and start a family.


I agree with this whole heartedly. I'm not open to dating someone with young kids simply because of all the drama and the fact that THOSE ARE NOT MY KIDS and it will never be a real family no matter what anyone says.

If I was older and her kids were all grown up and independent and moved out of home and I still didn't have kids then I'd be ok with dating her.

On the other hand, if I already had my own kids then I'd be ok with dating someone with young kids.

Also if I fully came to the conclusion that I really don't want kids then I'd consider dating someone with young kids, but as long as she doesn't want me to meet or get involved with the kids and we don't live together.

Though one nighters and flings and fwb I'd be more than open for with a mother.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> So you're only going to sleep with one person in your life, right? Because to do otherwise is disgusting.


I don't plan to


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

People have different deal breakers. And besides, who cares? I mean really, if they are happy, so what if the woman had her own kids?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> a woman with a kid or kids when he can find one who is single?


Because society doesn't let guys date their cousin.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you a real person?


what kind of question is that


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think a more accurate question would be... are you a confused person.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you a real person?


He sounds like he's being a hypocrite. Saying he would find a woman who has already had one partner disgusting but it would be ok for him to have more than one partner and expect women to not be disgusted with the image of him being with someone else.

Maybe he was saying he's planning on staying a virgin.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, some of the attitudes displayed here are pretty offensive. Did it ever occur to you that single mothers might be reading these threads??? They don't deserve to find love?

OP your attitude about a woman being used up, covered in some other man's sperm, is far more disgusting than the idea of someone who happens to be a parent. With a mean spirited and narrow minded attitude like that I hope you are single forever.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm undecided about this issue for myself, I'd have to see on a case by case basis.

It *does* work often. I know several guys who dated a woman with kids and was *very* happy.

So... OP let me get this straight... you're saying you don't understand why a man would date a woman with kids, and you go on to mention one such case involving a friend... who has a kid himself? You make no sense, dude.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

beli mawr said:


> I'm undecided about this issue for myself, I'd have to see on a case by case basis.
> 
> It *does* work often. I know several guys who dated a woman with kids and was *very* happy.
> 
> So... OP let me get this straight... you're saying you don't understand why a man would date a woman with kids, and you go on to mention one such case involving a friend... who has a kid himself? You make no sense, dude.


I said it doesn't make sense why someone would choose a woman who has kids to date and marry WHEN they can just find someone who is single, is it because it's easier to find women who are desperate? probably. If my brother had a low paying job, I doubt she would be with him since she needs someone who can support her kid but my brother likes to brag to people how much he gets paid. Why volunteer to pay for someone else's kid when you can have your own? Because of the idiot who broke up with my brother's wife I had limited access to the house for 9 freaking months since she was staying next to my room all of that time. my brother had a kid with her, meaning 2 kids now he has to support, damn.

It reminds me of a girl from my job who has a kid and touched my butt when I was waiting on line to clock out and first stepped on my shoe then apologized, then touched my butt and giggled so that wasn't a coincidence, is that her way she likes me? probably, but I don't play that game, she is probably looking for a guy to support her kid, I'm not stupid, it's either that, or she is seeing someone already and is cheating on him? either way, it's disrespectful, think about it, somebody's mother is touching me in a sexual way without my permission? what a bad example of a mother she is to her daughter, she should control herself, I'm too smart to get involved with people's mothers.

next time she touches me in a sexual way and I know it's not an accident, then I am going to tell her to stop and if she does it again I will report her to my supervisor


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> it's like eating leftovers, people already played with that food, I don't know about you guys but I don't like used food, the fact that other guy already got his semen inside her and some other guy is doing the same is a disgusting thought, vomits


See this is where you went wrong. It's bad enough to dismiss anyone who has a child, and your assumption is that all girls who have kids are white trash gold digging teen moms, but then you had to take it a step further by describing single mothers as used, disgusting leftovers.

I hope that the girls who come here for support don't read this garbage because if it isn't bad enough being a single mother you get to read how many guys would never touch you with a 10 foot pole.

I'm seeing some seriously ugly attitudes on this thread.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

brooke_brigham said:


> See this is where you went wrong. It's bad enough to dismiss anyone who has a child, and your assumption is that all girls who have kids are white trash gold digging teen moms, but then you had to take it a step further by describing single mothers as used, disgusting leftovers.
> 
> I hope that the girls who come here for support don't read this garbage because if it isn't bad enough being a single mother you get to read how many guys would never touch you with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> I'm seeing some seriously ugly attitudes on this thread.


nobody said anything about the race of the lady who is looking for a guy to support her kid, you are only making assumptions, you are getting too emotional


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be fair, no wonder. I mean you said this:


yes that's what I said...


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Mobius, people date women with kids because on the whole, they want to be in a relationship with that woman. Kids aren't usually a plus (though for some they may be) but they're not the only factor. If you really want to know a more complete breakdown of your brother's decision to be with this woman, he's the only one who could answer. 

It seems like this is less you weighing the practical pros and cons of their relationship and more you feeling automatic revulsion toward the concept of a relationship with a mother. If so, that's your baggage. Apparently your brother doesn't share it.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

TBH, I think MobiusX has a point, although the way he described it is over the top.

I believe that most young single mothers only look for successful guys to be with so that they can support their kids. It's far from true love and it's partially their own fault for getting knocked up with the wrong dude (unless the kid was planned and conceived in a failed marriage). Ever heard of birth control? And no matter what, kids will always have a say in the relationship and that can be really annoying.

I do not recommend a guy who's single without kids to have a relationship with a mother unless he's willing to do anything for her, which means she has power over you and it could end bad for him if she's a user. I wish you good luck in your relationship.

P.S. I wouldn't touch anything that's made contact with another guy's semen. PMSL!


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Do you have experience dating women with kids?
> 
> wat so you literally think they're "users" but still say that? :con


Yes I did and although I was never going to be serious with them, I got that vibe from them. It was so annoying having to listen to them about their kids it made me miserable. You know you'd have to go out of your way for this kind of relationship.

Plus I've heard more than enough stories about manipulative women using guys for financial support and luring them into relationships. They would make a guy think that they're for real and that guy would fall madly in love with her and she would use it to her advantage to use the bloke.

And for the second quote, I meant the woman being a user, not the guy.........

You wanna have a go at me buddy?


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You got a vibe, that's ok I guess, that was your experience. But not enough to convince anyone I don't think. And we've all heard stories, sterotypes, whatever. But blindly believing them is seems pretty dumb to me, and often turns into blatant discrimination. That last sentence is a possibility, but to assume that most single mothers are like that is silly.
> 
> I understood what you meant, that's why I quoted it. You're contradicting yourself. You're saying "single mothers are users so if you date one just give them everything", it doesn't make sense if we were to take your generalization as a fact.
> 
> Uh... no.


Well there's a lot of them out there mate and I'm very aware of them. But like I said, at my age, I'd never get serious with a mother. If you think it's a problem then fine! I believe these things because of evident stories about my father's friends and how they got screwed up because of their women and their kids. It's hard to believe otherwise if you get told this growing up as a child/young adolescent. It's hard for me not to sometimes generalize.

And some guys don't realize (or choose not to realize) that they get used by women despite having strong feelings and willing to do anything for her. That was my point. My point is that it happens and is one of the main reason I wouldn't seriously get involved with a mother.

Are you a father or dating a single mother by any chance?


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> No.


You sure? You seem pretty defensive. I was expecting reactions from the ladies, instead of a young chap like yourself.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> lol is that supposed to be offensive somehow?
> 
> I don't like discriminatory stereotypes, Mr. Machine.


Nope, it was a genuine question.

I don't like stereotypes either but I can't help but think why some of it exists in the first place.

Wanna have a boxing match?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TheMachine said:


> I believe that most young single mothers only look for successful guys to be with so that they can support their kids.


I'mma need you to back that statement up with something.



> It's far from true love and it's partially their own fault for getting knocked up with the wrong dude (unless the kid was planned and conceived in a failed marriage). Ever heard of birth control?


One of my coworkers is a single parent. Her partner is dead from brain cancer. I guess she should have picked someone who wasn't going to die young. But keep going with the broad brush, it's working for you.



> I do not recommend a guy who's single without kids to have a relationship with a mother unless he's willing to do anything for her, which means she has power over you and it could end bad for him if she's a user. I wish you good luck in your relationship.


What is this even supposed to mean?



> P.S. I wouldn't touch anything that's made contact with another guy's semen. PMSL!


I hope you choose your one sexual partner well then, because no one's gonna want you after.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> lol ok I'm out. You win, dude. I'm actually an evil scheming single mom. You got me


Have fun dating single moms (if you can get any lol) and see how wonderful it will turn out.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I'mma need you to back that statement up with something.
> 
> One of my coworkers is a single parent. Her partner is dead from brain cancer. I guess she should have picked someone who wasn't going to die young. But keep going with the broad brush, it's working for you.
> 
> ...


Meh I don't care about trying to convince you guys. I've had friends who've went through this stuff.

If you read my statement I said that if it was planned and the marriage ended badly, then my point doesn't apply.

It means that if a guy is head over heels for the lady and doesn't care that she's a mother, he could easily be used if the lady is evil.

Umm the only semen that I've made contact with is my own lol. It's not like my sexual partner is another guy. You're having a go at me because I said I won't touch anything that's made contact with another guy's semen? So you're happy to put your face on something that was covered in another guy's semen and hasn't been washed? PMSL some of you guys make me laugh.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TheMachine said:


> Meh I don't care about trying to convince you guys. I've had friends who've went through this stuff.


FRIENDS?! Well then, say no more! We couldn't ask for a more accurate and scientific method. If your friends are anything like you, it's no wonder the relationship turned out badly.



> Umm the only semen that I've made contact with is my own lol. It's not like my sexual partner is another guy. You're having a go at me because I said I won't touch anything that's made contact with another guy's semen? So you're happy to put your face on something that was covered in another guy's semen and hasn't been washed? PMSL some of you guys make me laugh.


Unless you're only with full on virgins, any woman you're seeing has slept with and/or gone down on a dude. But who am I kidding, if you act in real life like you do here, getting with women won't be something you need to worry about.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

TheMachine said:


> Meh I don't care about trying to convince you guys. I've had friends who've went through this stuff.
> 
> If you read my statement I said that if it was planned and the marriage ended badly, then my point doesn't apply.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Keep on being picky with your ugly attitudes guys. I'm sure the childless virgins are lining up at your doorstep.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like this thread is bad for me on a psychological level. :lol Like reading it is making me lose faith in humanity.


I agree with you.

I'm hoping it's a matter of immaturity.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like this thread is* bad for me on* a psychological level. :lol Like reading it is *making me lose faith in humanity*.


 That's not really bad for you as long as you're mindful of the fact that having no faith in humanity is quite useful. Think of it this way. Having faith in anything is often misplaced faith. Or, to put it bluntly, if you ever had any faith in humanity, the sooner you lose it, the better. Faith tends to be a delusional state of mind (to varying degrees).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably women with kids have to date someone less attractive/has less money than they would otherwise. There's some sort of tradeoff going on. Just like older guys that live with their parents probably have to date less attractive women. Childless women generally aren't real into single dads either.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree in that I would NEVER date a single mother but I really don't care what others do it's their choice to make. I just don't like kids for the most part nor do I want any kids.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I used to say I'd never date a girl with a kid, but at this point in my life it seems like a rapidly growing proportion of single girls in my area are mothers. Considering how much trouble I have getting women's attention in general, my dating life probably can't afford a restriction like this anymore.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I dated a older girl a few years back (me 25 and her 30) and for the most part we got along great. She was definitely more social than me and I was always worrying about what the hell to talk about. On topic though, she had a kid and it didn't faze me one bit. I guess naturally I always wanted a family but never had the drive to go for it. Idk, but she was pretty cool and I was willing to deal with the kid to hang out with her.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

CoffeeGuy said:


> I used to say I'd never date a girl with a kid, but at this point in my life it seems like a rapidly growing proportion of single girls in my area are mothers. Considering how much trouble I have getting women's attention in general, my dating life probably can't afford a restriction like this anymore.


how old are you


----------

